# Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2007)

oder: Stoiber's etwas ander Welt ? :lol:

http://www.mdr.de/fakt/2446206.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*

ist das echt echt?


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ist das echt echt?


Klar, das war die konkrete Transrapid-Rede. Am Gipfel der geistigen Verwirrung.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ist das echt echt?


stammt vom MDR, die  trauen sich nicht sowas zu faken
http://www.mdr.de/fakt/
Link ganz unten


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*

Noch mehr Stoff - auch die Hinrichtung der Blumen


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> oder: Stoiber's etwas ander Welt ? :lol:
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/fakt/2446206.html



Also ich finde Herr Stoiber ist ein echt sympatischer Mensch, aber wenn der Mann kein Redekonzept vor sich liegen hat, dann ist wirklich feierabend. :lol:


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Noch mehr Stoff - auch die Hinrichtung der Blumen



Aha ! Der Gärtner ist also wiedermal der Mörder ? ... :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Klar, das war die konkrete Transrapid-Rede. Am Gipfel der geistigen Verwirrung.



... also am Rande des Wahnsinns ?


----------



## News (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Noch mehr Stoff - auch die Hinrichtung der Blumen


Das wird er noch bereuen, wenn ich da so an eine meiner Lieblings-Kurzgeschichten (von Alfred Döblin) denke:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Ermordung_einer_Butterblume


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*

So. Das ist also echt. Das übrigens auch: Wenn dieser Herr Ministerpräsident so einen Dummfug von sich gibt, um den Transrapid zu promoten, dann sieht man daran deutlich, was dieser Transrapid ist:
*EIN SINNLOSES VERBRECHEN AN DER BEVÖLKERUNG *
Als kleiner Bub hatte ich diese tollen was-ist-was-Bücher und fand den Transrapid klasse. Super. Ich habe mich aber inzwischen zu einem Erwachsenen weiter entwickelt mit Herz und Verstand. Vielleicht gelingt das einigen Herren in der Politik auch noch. Solange das nicht so ist, werde ich meinen beiden Söhnen weiterhin deutlich machen, was sie von "ihm" zu halten haben. Bei denen habe ich nämlich den Namen unseres Ministerpräsidenten mühevoll mit einem Wort assoziiert, das mit R beginnt und nicht mit oiber endet. Wenn nun der Herr St* im TV auftritt, klingt es in unserer beschaulichen Wohnung 300m vom geplanten Transrapid entfernt im Duett... "St*... R*... St*... R*..."
_Und das ist gut so!_


----------



## Heiko (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... also am Rande des Wahnsinns ?


Nö, dann müßte ich ihn ja von hier aus sehen. Und ich seh nix


----------



## Heiko (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So. Das ist also echt. Das übrigens auch: Wenn dieser Herr Ministerpräsident so einen Dummfug von sich gibt, um den Transrapid zu promoten, dann sieht man daran deutlich, was dieser Transrapid ist:
> *EIN SINNLOSES VERBRECHEN AN DER BEVÖLKERUNG *
> Als kleiner Bub hatte ich diese tollen was-ist-was-Bücher und fand den Transrapid klasse. Super. Ich habe mich aber inzwischen zu einem Erwachsenen weiter entwickelt mit Herz und Verstand. Vielleicht gelingt das einigen Herren in der Politik auch noch. Solange das nicht so ist, werde ich meinen beiden Söhnen weiterhin deutlich machen, was sie von "ihm" zu halten haben. Bei denen habe ich nämlich den Namen unseres Ministerpräsidenten mühevoll mit einem Wort assoziiert, das mit R beginnt und nicht mit oiber endet. Wenn nun der Herr St* im TV auftritt, klingt es in unserer beschaulichen Wohnung 300m vom geplanten Transrapid entfernt im Duett... "St*... R*... St*... R*..."
> _Und das ist gut so!_


Du kannst dann Deine Wohnung mit "idealer Verkehrsanbindung" bestimmt günstig weitervermieten


----------

